# Sprinkler Service



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

My son has decided to follow in the family footsteps. He has worked with me for the last 7-8 years. He works for Pensacola Energy now and is going to do some sprinkler work on the weekends. Give him a shot. He offers the same basic check up that I did and offers the same guarantee. If he cant fix it, you dont pay. He posted over on the " For Sale" page by mistake. Look over there for his contact info. 

Thanks for looking. 

I miss all my forum pals and the wide open water.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sprinkler*

I have 2 wells in my yard. We are currently using garden hoses to water
our grass. Does your son install the underground sprinkler systems?

Thanks,
Big Mike
www.bigmikesfiberglass.com
850-206-4499


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

97bandit said:


> My son has decided to follow in the family footsteps. He has worked with me for the last 7-8 years. He works for Pensacola Energy now and is going to do some sprinkler work on the weekends. Give him a shot. He offers the same basic check up that I did and offers the same guarantee. If he cant fix it, you dont pay. He posted over on the " For Sale" page by mistake. Look over there for his contact info.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> I miss all my forum pals and the wide open water.


*Glad to see him stepping up Meade, got a big shiny belt buckle yet?*


----------



## On Board (Apr 4, 2012)

*Sprinklers*

I saw your sons add on the"For Sale" page. I gave him a call. He and Gary came this afternoon and checked my system, adjusted several heads, moved a head, buried exposed pipe etc. They did a great job and the price charged was more than fair. I will definitely use them for my future sprinkler repair needs.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Alex's number is 850-336-2161, per Meade*


----------

